# marina del rey helens



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

does anyone know about changes in marina del rey helens?
The employees and mechanics there seem very young (unexperienced?) Long time ago I went there and there was one mechanic who used to work for mavic techical support, I think.
Don't know if quality of repair is as good as other helens.


----------

